# [May] What are you reading?



## Mark CMG (May 2, 2013)

I'm about midway through book five of Bernard Cornwell's Saxon Tales and it's still holding my interest very well.


----------



## delericho (May 2, 2013)

Got bogged down in "The Surgeon's Mate", by Patrick O'Brien. It's not a bad book; I've just not felt inspired to spend much time reading.

I'm also partway through "Maiden, Mother, Crone", the latest Pathfinder Adventure Path book.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (May 2, 2013)

Currently in book 2 (of 3) of Haruki Murakami's "1Q84". Then I have Sanderson's Mistbost trilogy lined up.

AR


----------



## Jhaelen (May 3, 2013)

I just started reading 'Against the Dark', an Ars Magica supplement describing the Transylvanian Tribunal. And unless I'm mistaken that means it's the final Tribunal book. So, it only took five editions of the game to get a complete description of Mythic Europe


----------



## EricNoah (May 3, 2013)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> Currently in book 2 (of 3) of Haruki Murakami's "1Q84".




I enjoyed 1Q84. Wasn't 100% sure I "got" it. It's been over a year and I still think about it, so that's a good sign.


----------



## EricNoah (May 3, 2013)

Print: Finishing up The Last Kingdom (Bernard Cornwell)
Audiobook: Caveat Emptor (Roman Britain historical fiction/mystery)
Kindle: Return of the King


----------



## Krug (May 4, 2013)

Finished *The Hangman's Daughter*. Enjoyable medieval murder mystery, though some stuff wasn't too hard to figure out. 

Read *The Round House* by Louise Erdrich. Brilliant in parts, but felt kind of stretched. 

Going to start doing some reading for a Coursera course on Fiction and relationships soon.


----------



## LeStew (May 4, 2013)

Just finished The Lion The Witch and The Wardrobe for the second time.  Still working on The Templar's Legacy and of course still working my way through the bible.


----------



## Nellisir (May 7, 2013)

Partway through _Revelation Space_ by Alastair Reynolds.  I picked up a bunch of his books for free last month, and really, really liked them.  Almost exactly what I want in hard sci-fi. So far I've read _Redemption Ark_ (which is part 2 of the trilogy that _Revelation Space_ is part 1 of); _Galactic North_; and _Terminal World_.

The local used book sale started this weekend, and I actually arranged to be there at 8am opening, and made a second trip Sunday. So far I've gotten:

_Revelation Space_
_Absolution Gap_
_Chasm City_
_We Have Always Lived In The Castle_
_Starbound_
_Tooth and Claw_
_Island of the Sequined Love Nun_
_Poodle Springs_
_Sacre Bleu_
_1493_
_The Queen of Bedlam_
_The Postman Always Rings Twice_
_Double Indemnity_
_Hypothermia_
_Cold Comfort Farm_
_Lost In A Good Book_
_Norwegian Folktales_
_The Years Best Science Fiction 8th Annual Collection_
_Out of Oz_

I'll go back sometime next weekend and go through the mass-market paperbacks as well as the trades and load up on 2nd-tier stuff, and see what's been restocked.  I'd love to find _Broken Harbor_ by Tana French, but seeing how there was a hole in that spot on the shelf 5 minutes after opening, I'm not holding out much hope.  Still, this was best haul ever.


----------



## Dioltach (May 7, 2013)

I'd just like to say that I'm forever receiving book recommendations from Amazon, Kobo and other places, but none of them are anywhere near as useful as these threads for helping me discover new books that suit my tastes. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gilladian (May 7, 2013)

I just discovered the Phryne Fisher mysteries and raced through all 18 of them... they're set in 1928 in Australia, and are about the eponymous "Miss Fisher";  a wealthy, beautiful and exotic young woman who sets herself up as a private detective. Phryne is a bit Mary-Sue, but the stories are good, and fun. However, I do have to say they get rather "warm" in places; there's also a lot of (historically accurate) drug and alcohol use, so not suitable for sharing with younger teens, possibly (I'm a teen librarian, I always have to rate for content; it's instinctive). They might make useful research reading for someone's historical investigation campaign!


----------



## EricNoah (May 7, 2013)

Audiobook: just switched over to the Iron Druid series, book 1 - it's Dresden Files with druids, basically.  Narrator isn't quite as good as James Marsters but passable. 
Print: moved on to book 2 of the Saxon books by Bernard Cornwell.


----------



## qstor (May 7, 2013)

I need to start book eleven of the Wheel of Time. I WILL finish the series one day.


----------



## EricNoah (May 7, 2013)

qstor said:


> I need to start book eleven of the Wheel of Time. I WILL finish the series one day.




I'm very glad I stopped with book 3.  Was a decent little trilogy.


----------



## Morrus (May 7, 2013)

Sadly,  seem to have largely stopped reading these days I don't know why. Partly time, I guess, but partly because I'm really bad at finding books that suck me in.


----------



## EricNoah (May 7, 2013)

It can be hard for me to get into a book these days too.  I can really only do it when I'm out of the house. And usually that involves eating.  So now eating = reading = eating ... not the healthiest association...


----------



## Skryme (May 9, 2013)

I have to say, I started off reading Patrick O'brien and his Jack Aubrey series, but transitioned to the audio book.  The fellow who reads the audio books does a terrific job.

If you like the super hero genre, George R.R. Martin (of Game of Thrones fame) did a series called 'Wild Cards', which was very clever.


----------



## EricNoah (May 9, 2013)

Skryme said:


> I have to say, I started off reading Patrick O'brien and his Jack Aubrey series, but transitioned to the audio book.  The fellow who reads the audio books does a terrific job.




Curious to hear which narrator you are enjoying. I have listened to both Simon Vance and Patrick Tull read Master & Commander and then picked Vance to take me through the rest of the series. I didn't mind Tull at all, but Vance won me over.


----------



## Skryme (May 9, 2013)

First two audiobooks (#2 and #3) were with Patrick Tull.  Then the next six or seven were Vance.  I agree with you - Vance was excellent.


----------



## EricNoah (May 9, 2013)

He's done a lot of great work. I recommend his readings of The Prestige, Dracula, Dust and Shadow, and The Improbable Adventures of Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Elodan (May 10, 2013)

Just finished _The Knight and Knave of Swords_ by Fritz Leiber; the disappointing last book actually written by Leiber in the Fafhrd and Grey Mouser series.

Currently about a third of the way through _Bronze Gods_ by A.A. Aguirre.  It's about a detective team in a steam-punk setting; liking it so far.


----------



## Kaodi (May 10, 2013)

I read A Dance With Dragons. Soon I will be doing a lot of school readings...


----------



## Nellisir (May 11, 2013)

Finished _Revelation Space_; reading _Island of the Sequined Love Nun_, by Christopher Moore.


----------



## Murph Murphy (May 11, 2013)

_The Quantum Thief _by Hannu Rajaniemi is really good if you like Sci Fi with a transhuman/computer science bent.  At one point someone says "I need root on this body" which I loved.  I'm about to start the sequel _​The Fractal Prince_


----------



## Nellisir (May 14, 2013)

Here's the full and up-to-date list of my haul in the last 10 days, with authors.  Grand total?  Less than $90. I might go back next weekend for $.10 prices, but the pickings are pretty sketchy.  Abundant if you need fire-starting material, but sketchy. (That said, general fiction and mystery can still have good stuff, so that's what I'd be looking at.  SF/fantasy is usually tapped out.)

_Revelation Space_ - Alastair Reynolds
_Absolution Gap_ - Alastair Reynolds
_Chasm City_ - Alastair Reynolds
_We Have Always Lived In The Castle_ - Shirley Jackson
_Starbound_ - Joe Haldeman
_Tooth and Claw _- Jo Walton
_Island of the Sequined Love Nun_ - Christopher Moore
_Poodle Springs_ - Raymond Chandler & Robert B. parker
_Sacre Bleu_ - Christopher Moore
_1493_ - Charles C. Mann
_The Queen of Bedlam_ - Robert McCammon
_The Postman Always Rings Twice_ - James M. Cain
_Double Indemnity_ - James M. Cain
_Hypothermia_ - Arnaldur Indridason
_Cold Comfort Farm_ - Stella Gibbons
_Lost In A Good Book _- Jasper Fforde
_Norwegian Folktales_
_The Years Best Science Fiction 8th Annual Collection_
_Out of Oz _- Gregory Maguire
_Arctic Chill_ - Arnaldur Indridason
_Faceless Killers_ - Henning Mankell
_A Monstrous Regiment of Women_ - Laurie R. King
_The Immorality Engine_ - George Mann
_Inherit the Stars_ - James P. Hogan
_Medieval People_
_The White Hart _- Nancy Springer
_Times Without Number_ - John Brunner
_The Dreaming Earth_ - John Brunner
_Tarnsman of Gor_ - John Norman
_Where Time Winds Blow_ - Robert Holdstock
_The Stupidest Angel_ - Christopher Moore
_Ironskin _- Tina Connolly
_The Last Four Things_ - Paul Hoffman
_Ashes of the Earth_ - Eliot Pattison
_A Spectacle of Corruption_ - David Liss
_Altered Carbon_ - Richard K. Morgan
_Lud-in-the-Mist_ - Hope Mirrless
_The Glass Key_ - Dashell Hammett
_The Hand That Trembles_ - Kjell Eriksson
_Still Waters_ - Nigel McCrery
_1990 Annual World's Best SF_
_The Inspector and Silence_ - Hakan Nesser
_The Club Dumas_ - Arturo Perez-Reverte
_Tropic of Night_ - Michael Gruber
_A Murderous Procession_ - Ariana Franklin
_Supertoys Last All Summer Long and Other Stories of Future Time_ - Brian Aldiss

_Medieval People_ is pretty cool.  It's a collection of biographical...sketches?  of six real-life "common" medieval people built from historical sources.  The only one I've glanced at so far is the 15-year old housewife of a 65-year old, somewhat well-to-do guy in Paris.  He wrote her a book of advice on everything she should know to be a good wife & companion, and he's pretty realistic about it.  He writes that her job is to make his last years comfortable; his job is to make her suitable for her next husband.  It's not kinky; he gives recipes, cleaning advice, advice on hiring servants and judging horses, and whatever else struck his fancy.


----------



## Jhaelen (May 14, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> Here's the full and up-to-date list of my haul in the last 10 days, with authors.  Grand total?  Less than $90.



Wow, quite a list!
I'm currently breezing through "The Hydrogen Sonata" by Iain Banks. Then I have only one title left to read, so it's about time I go looking for more fodder myself...


----------



## Nellisir (May 14, 2013)

Jhaelen said:


> Wow, quite a list!



Yeah, I'm excited about it.   

The first year or two (there are two sales a year) I went in with a list of "best books" (of the year, pulitzer, etc, etc.)  Some were great; some I still haven't read.  The last year or two I didn't have much time to prepare, so I sort of winged it - some hits, some misses.  It's hard to find stuff in SF/Fantasy that I haven't read or passed over before, so I pushed more into mystery.  This year I went in with a list of authors I had enjoyed (Alistair Reynolds), particular books I wanted (_We Have Always Lived In the Castle; Queen of Bedlam_), and particular authors that were supposed to be similar to ones I enjoyed (James M. Cain). And books/series/authors that seem to keep getting mentioned and I want to read to "cover the bases" (John Brunner, John Norman).

I was there at opening on the first day, which paid off.  I went again yesterday to "fill in" some the more common authors that I'd passed over or only gotten one of the first time around (ie Christopher Moore; the Scandinavians). If I go next weekend, it'll be "this looks interesting and it's only $.10" time, and I'll grab some more stuff from the history & architecture sections - reference rather than reading.



> I'm currently breezing through "The Hydrogen Sonata" by Iain Banks. Then I have only one title left to read, so it's about time I go looking for more fodder myself...



I think I've passed that one by quite often.  How readable is it?  I like books that move along, and that one always looked threateningly abtruse.  However, I thought the same about Alistair Reynolds and was totally wrong, so....

And to get back on topic...I finished _Island of the Sequined Love Nun_ a few days ago, and am bouncing between _8th Annual Years Best SF_, _Double Indemnity_, and a book I'm not going to mention here. I might do _Absolution Gap_ or _Altered Carbon_ next.  I tried really hard to get a variety of books, and I think I succeeded as best I could hope for. Although I do have a weird sudden craving for Patricia McKillip's books.... (I love me some gloriously, unashamedly stylized high fantasy.)


----------



## Mark CMG (May 15, 2013)

Bernard Cornwell's Saxon Tales are done and, though it was fine enough, The Death of Kings (book six in the Tales) was a bit of a let down for me.  Perhaps I just wanted the series to continue.  Anyway, since I already read 1356, book four of the Grail Quest series from Cornwell, I'm going to get to The Warlord Chronicles later and read the first three of the Grail Quest first.  All in all, a very enjoyable author.  If interested, as I have mentioned before, give Agincourt or even Stonehenge a shot first to get a feel for his writing from his one offs.


----------



## cherise (May 15, 2013)

I wanted to read again the novel Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy.


----------



## Jhaelen (May 15, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> I think I've passed that one by quite often.  How readable is it?  I like books that move along, and that one always looked threateningly abtruse.  However, I thought the same about Alistair Reynolds and was totally wrong, so....



I think it reads rather well. I'd say it's as readable as most of his books and better than some (e.g. Feersum Ennjin). I just hope it has a proper ending; I recall some of his novels were rather unsatisfying in that regard. Still, in hindsight, I'd have to say I've enjoyed all of his novels so far. The brilliant parts always overshine the tedious or incomprehensible bits and its the former that I tend to remember when thinking back.

I felt Alistair Reynold's novels to be more hit and miss: I thought the first novel (Relevation Space) was good but not great, was disappointed by the second (Redemption Arc) and very impressed by the third (Absolution Gap).


----------



## EricNoah (May 17, 2013)

I'm juggling another book now ... Methland.  Ugh, depressing.  Very well written.  Makes me sad and sick, and reminds me why I tend to gravitate toward fantasy and science fiction. Who needs real life??


----------



## EricNoah (May 20, 2013)

Current audiobook: Anathem by Neal Stephenson.  I had read it a couple of years ago, and am finding listening to the audiobook to be a very nice revisit.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 20, 2013)

I'm now well into Bernard Cornwell's first (of four) Grail Quest series novels, The Archer's Tale.  This author has proven to be very enjoyable.


----------



## Nellisir (May 21, 2013)

I'm cursed with too many choices, and have not finished _8th Annual Years Best Sci-Fi_ (1990, which incidently, talk about on-the-nose predictions for the future...sheesh), but have started _Cold Comfort Farm_ anyways.  Book Sale prices on Sunday were .25 for a hardcover or trade, and .10 for everything else, so I've got another 50-60 books on top of the previous list.  I may have to skip the fall book sale simply for a lack of places to put new books (would that all my problems were so wonderful).


----------



## EricNoah (May 21, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> have not finished _8th Annual Years Best Sci-Fi_ (1990, which incidently, talk about on-the-nose predictions for the future...sheesh),




Anything in particular jump out at you as being particularly prescient?


----------



## Zaukrie (May 22, 2013)

Finished The Child Thief by Brom, very nice book. Likely onto Burst or Kay next....I love Guy Kay's writing, and Burst is pure fun.


----------



## Nellisir (May 22, 2013)

EricNoah said:


> Anything in particular jump out at you as being particularly prescient?



Argh.  Apparently my reply did not post.

_The Caress_, by Greg Egan, is scientifically getting pretty viable.  Cloning, gene mixing, chimeras, etc.
_We See Things Differently_, by Bruce Sterling, seems like something written in reaction to 9/11 and the Iraq War, not twenty years earlier.


----------



## Nellisir (May 22, 2013)

Finished _Cold Comfort Farm_.  Honestly, I didn't like it as much as I expected to from the reviews. It was mildly humorous in a weird sort of way, but never just out and out funny.  I'd much rather reread _Bridget Jones' Diary_, which WAS hilarious.

Trying to finish _Years Best _(I get bogged down in the novellas), then either _Absolution Gap _or a Scandinavian thriller.  I went scorched-earth in the mystery section last time (the 50-60 books) and got anything that looked interesting or that was by an author that I'd read and hadn't thrown across the room, so there's a lot of those to choose from.  Plus the antique book mysteries.  Who knew that was practically a whole subgenre? (Someone, usually a bookseller, gets wrapped up in some mystery/conspiracy involving an old book, and must run around the globe, or at least Europe.)


----------



## Mark CMG (May 22, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> Finished _Cold Comfort Farm_.  Honestly, I didn't like it as much as I expected to from the reviews. It was mildly humorous in a weird sort of way, but never just out and out funny.





I felt the same way about Jesus' Son by Denis Johnson.


----------



## Gilladian (May 23, 2013)

I just read Sarah Beth Durst's "Vessel" - YA fantasy about a desert-culture girl who has been raised to sacrifice herself as a "body" for her goddess to come down into - but then the ritual fails, her goddess doesn't arrive, and after her people (reluctantly) abandon her for her failure, she sets out to discover what went wrong. A very interesting take on what a god is, a desert culture, etc... I was also fascinated to realize, halfway through the book, that the heroine was what WE would call "black" or "african", but the author was so subtle in her description that it wasn't painfully obvious. A nice change from "LOOKIT my heroine! She's ETHNIC." And the romance (which was integral to the plot) was neither instalove nor disempowering. A good solid YA fantasy that I will reread at some point. 

I'm also reading an 1817-historical mystery series called "The Captain Lacey Mysteries". He's a half-pay Captain, a veteran of the Peninsular campaign, now broke and living in London; he gets involved in a shooting incident and tries to solve the kidnapping of a young woman, leading to several further adventures. I REALLY like the portrayal of the characters; they're both accessible to a modern mind and yet true to their period.


----------



## Jhaelen (May 23, 2013)

After finishing Iain Banks's 'The Hydrogen Sonata', which was a fun read, but not overly remarkable among Culture novels, I started with Peter Hamilton's 'Great North Road'.


----------



## LeStew (May 24, 2013)

I just finished "The Templar's Legacy" by Steve Berry.  It was pretty good.  Not great.  I thought the ending fell flat.  But, the characters were engaging.  

Now onto Dan Brown's newest.


----------



## Nellisir (May 25, 2013)

I'm reading _The Keeper of Lost Causes_, by Jussi Adler-Olsen.  I'm enjoying this a lot.

(And not that anyone is counting, but this doesn't show up on the earlier list because I bought more books at the last weekend of the book sale.  A lot more.  And have absolutely no idea where to put them. I'm going to have to get organized about what I've read and how good it was very soon.)


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 25, 2013)

Alternating between Amethyst RPG book and my friend's "Archeology in Fiction" book (shameless plug) for which I created the interior art.


----------



## Nellisir (May 25, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Alternating between Amethyst RPG book and my friend's "Archeology in Fiction" book (shameless plug) for which I created the interior art.




This one?  (Hint: shameless plugs work better with links.  Googling "archeology in fiction" does not lead one straight to the book.)
http://www.amazon.com/Archaeology-i...494201&sr=8-1&keywords=archaeology+in+fiction


----------



## Nellisir (May 25, 2013)

Finished _Keeper of Lost Causes_.  I liked it.  Thumbs up.

Edit: And, dagnabit, I thought I had grabbed another one by the same author, but apparently did not?  Actually it seems like I'm missing 2 or 3 books.  I guess I put them back on the shelf.... :/

Well, back to _The 8th Annual Years Best Sci-Fi_; I just have "The Hemingway Hoax" by Joe Haldeman to read and I'll be done with it.  I feel like I've read this story before; it's probably in another collection somewhere. The title is definitely familiar.

And then I'll have to pick another book....dang it.  Maybe I'll do a poll or something and let other people decide.


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 25, 2013)

Yeah, that one.
Didn't want to be too shameless about it. Besides, I was plugging my art more than I was the book. (Cover art was someone else--can't take credit for that)


----------



## Nellisir (May 26, 2013)

Zaukrie said:


> Finished The Child Thief by Brom, very nice book. Likely onto Burst or Kay next....I love Guy Kay's writing, and Burst is pure fun.




Guy Gavriel Kay's writing is so smooth, I love it.  What are you/would you be reading?


----------



## zigmenthotep (May 26, 2013)

Still working my way through the copy of City of the Fallen Sky that I got for christmas. Needless to say, I haven't had much time for reading, the books are stacking up.


----------



## Nellisir (May 28, 2013)

Reading _Altered Carbon_, by Richard K Morgan.  Also skimming several books on treehouses to figure out a few joints, and the two most recent issues of Family Handyman.


----------



## Kaodi (May 28, 2013)

_Readings in Comparative Politics_ edited by Mark Kesselman, _Essentials of Comparative Politics_ edited by Patrick H. O'Neil, Compara- Oh, wait, you did not mean, "What are you reading for school?"  ?


----------



## Mark CMG (May 28, 2013)

Finished the second book of the Grail Quest novels by Bernard Cornwell and it seems like a good setup for the third.  As I posted before, I read the fourth book, 1356, out of order, not realizing it was part of this series but now I am getting the impression he wrote the first three as an intended trilogy and the fourth as a way to revisit the characters from the series.  Some of the setup in the fourth leads me to believe that it practically stands alone and mentions early on how it fits with the other three but as an extra rather than an originally planned fourth.  Anyway, good stuff and I look forward to the third in the series, Heretic.


----------



## Nellisir (May 29, 2013)

I started _The Left Hand of God_, by Paul Hoffman, but it got really...questionable.  I checked out a few reviews, and they confirmed what I was beginning to suspect - it's a confused, slightly bizarre book that has no idea what it's going for, and a 14-year old Mary Sue boy for a protagonist that is on the road to making Kvothe look mediocre.

The map is bizarre - you've got Memphis, located east of the Appalachian mountain range, and on the eastern shore of the Bay of Memphis...and the Atlas Mountains north of the Appalachians, with the desert-like scablands between and westward.  

It reads like YA version of a Patrick Rothfuss book filtered through the Assassins of history, if the Assassins were Christians with a sideways view of Jesus.  The four main characters (all young teenagers) introduced so far have all been totally isolated from the outside world and (except for one) abused since they were 5, 6, or 7, but have no qualms about escaping and making their way on their own.  Except they can't eat rich food, and much is made of how they get sick after every meal (but despite never having eaten anything but nasty gruel, they all hate it and love "real" food.)

So, I think I'm done with this.  It and the sequel can go back to the book sale.


----------



## LeStew (May 29, 2013)

Ended up getting the second Cotton Malone book, The Alexandria Link.  

Plus I'm reading the Star Trek comic series.  And even though its in the JJverse, it's still really good.


----------



## MercenaryfromLimbo (May 29, 2013)

_Deadhouse Gates _by Steven Erikson. I really like how intricately plotted this series is. I found the beginning a bit slow compared to _Gardens of the Moon_. Otherwise, I'm really enjoying the novel. It doesn't feel like Erikson is trying to hold anything back, plotwise, in an attempt to stretch his story.


----------



## Asmo (May 29, 2013)

Inferno by Dan Brown


----------



## Mallus (May 29, 2013)

Asmo said:


> Inferno by Dan Brown



Is it good? Perhaps that's the wrong question. Is it fun? My wife's thinking of getting it -- she's read 1 & 3 of the Symbologist books and we saw _Angels and Demons_. She's normally more of a Proust person, but she's got a weakness for Dan Brown. 

I'm on a recent non-fiction kick. I'm reading George Packers's _The Unwinding: An Inner History of the New America_, and after that I've got Jaron Lanier's _Who Owns the Future_. 

But what I'm psyched about is _Abaddon's Gate_, the next book in the Expanse series which hits in June.


----------



## Asmo (May 29, 2013)

Mallus said:


> Is it good? Perhaps that's the wrong question. Is it fun? My wife's thinking of getting it -- she's read 1 & 3 of the Symbologist books and we saw _Angels and Demons_. She's normally more of a Proust person, but she's got a weakness for Dan Brown.
> 
> I'm on a recent non-fiction kick. I'm reading George Packers's _The Unwinding: An Inner History of the New America_, and after that I've got Jaron Lanier's _Who Owns the Future_.
> 
> But what I'm psyched about is _Abaddon's Gate_, the next book in the Expanse series which hits in June.




I´ve only read 165 pages, so I´m not sure yet. It´s the usual "pedal to the metal" tempo, with no chance to catch the breath, which I like with Dan Brown. I´ve to return to you on this one later.


----------



## Mallus (May 30, 2013)

Asmo said:


> I´ve only read 165 pages, so I´m not sure yet. It´s the usual "pedal to the metal" tempo, with no chance to catch the breath, which I like with Dan Brown. I´ve to return to you on this one later.



Thanks!


----------



## Asmo (Jun 9, 2013)

Mallus said:


> Thanks!




Finished Inferno today; quite excellent, actually. I think your wife will like this one. It's more of the same, but with some interesting ideas. And with a surprising, disturbing end.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 10, 2013)

Asmo said:


> Finished Inferno today; quite excellent, actually. I think your wife will like this one. It's more of the same, but with some interesting ideas. And with a surprising, disturbing end.



Thanks -- I'll pass along the recommendation!


----------

